# posers



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

nywoodwizard said:


> The truth is i think all tile layers think they are also "stone masons" Which is a wide term, could mean gravel for all i know :laughing:
> 
> My name is Jim and i'm a carpentertileguyplumbermasoncabinetmakerwindowanddoorinstallercustomfinishworkelectricianroofersiddingguy
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Welcome aboard Jim, cold coffee and stale donuts are in the back :thumbsup:


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

I still dont understand why everyone on ContractorTalk feels that we all need one specialty, and one only. The worst offenders in my opinion are the plumbers, who will talk down to anyone without a clue as to their past plumbing experience. I'm a journeyman steamfitter, I used to sweat and braze copper up to 6" diameter on a daily basis... I would never bother asking a question over in plumbing, because my trade is listed as remodeling, and they'll assume I'm a know-nothing hack. 

If I had to list a specific trade, I'd call myself a carpenter. It's what I did before joining the union, and I went back to it because I'm much happier playing with sawdust than acetylene torches. I do my own tile work however, partly because I have the patience for it and enjoy it, and also I find it difficult to get a regular tile guy who'll do an acceptable job. (Mostly because I like doing it myself though) I've invested countless hours learning the trade, so why cant I do it as well? 
As to the tileguy-mason thing, I'm happy to say I'll never lay a brick on my own... :no: After doing a 9 sq/ft area for my BBQ to sit on, I'll do the world a favor and stick to just the tile... :w00t:


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

nywoodwizard said:


> The truth is i think all tile layers think they are also "stone masons" Which is a wide term, could mean gravel for all i know :laughing:
> 
> My name is Jim and i'm a carpentertileguyplumbermasoncabinetmakerwindowanddoorinstallercustomfinishworkelectricianroofersiddingguy
> 
> ...


Yeah, you got the roofer's book. It covers everything! :thumbup:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

When I was union, tile and carpet guys
were UBC&J too.
All _Brother_ carpenters....


I never thought we should have allowed them in.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

Now all i need is a copy of my jackassofalltrades anonymous 10 steps program, don't want to fall off the wagon. Where did the speaker go, did someone upset him ? I'm getting shaky anyone got some grout ?


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

PrecisionFloors said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Welcome aboard Jim, cold coffee and stale donuts are in the back :thumbsup:


Then to the back i will head, hey who ate all the hardass plain ones ?


----------



## Geoff MRT (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi...my name is Geoff ...and I...I...I did a tile job last month....I'm not sure what happened...I came to and I was holding a trowel and had a bucket full of thinset...God help me... I see a vinyl kitchen floor and just lose it. 

Maybe it's the knee pads...I don't know.

Is there hope?


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

Geoff MRT said:


> Hi...my name is Geoff ...and I...I...I did a tile job last month....I'm not sure what happened...I came to and I was holding a trowel and had a bucket full of thinset...God help me... I see a vinyl kitchen floor and just lose it.
> 
> Maybe it's the knee pads...I don't know.
> 
> Is there hope?


Sit down and relax for a moument, take a deep breath, has anyone been hurt besides the floor? No, ok thats good. I'll contact you a sponsor and have them come sit a while with you, stop crying evrything will be alright.

:lol:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Geoff MRT said:


> Hi...my name is Geoff ...and I...I...I did a tile job last month....I'm not sure what happened...I came to and I was holding a trowel and had a bucket full of thinset...God help me... I see a vinyl kitchen floor and just lose it.
> 
> Maybe it's the knee pads...I don't know.
> 
> Is there hope?


As long as you didn't lay the tile over that vinyl yer all good :thumbsup:


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

PrecisionFloors said:


> As long as you didn't lay the tile over that vinyl yer all good :thumbsup:


OHHHHHH thats where i messed up on that last tile job.


----------

